# 1000€ Gaming-PC



## WayZian (4. Juni 2015)

*1000€ Gaming-PC*

Hey, 
da ich mich im Bereich Hardware nicht sonderlich gut auskenne, will ich mich an diese erfahrene Community wenden:

Wie im Titel schon zu lesen ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach den bestmöglichen Komponenten für einen Gaming-PC. Mein Budget liegt bei 1000€, wobei ich auch dazu bereit wäre,  bis zu 200€ draufzulegen.

Ich werde den PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen von beispielsweise BF3, BF4, GTA V und anderen aktuellen Titeln in höchsten Auflösungen verwenden. Ansonsten gebrauche ich ihn nur für Office-Anwendungen und alle anderen Alltagsanwendungen. Er sollte nicht allzu laut sein und Leistung über längeren Zeitraum hinweg garantieren. Ich habe nicht vor, zu übertakten.

Also hab ich mich mal drangesetzt, ein paar Forenthemen zu ähnlichen Kaufberatungen durchgelesen und mir dann auf Mindfactory einen Warenkorb zusammengestellt.

Gleich am Anfang erstmal der Link dazu:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2209cfc82a51752eb62443bc9f326516519555059cf87

Ich werde jetzt alle Komponenten und ggf. einen Kommentar dazu auflisten:

1) SSD
250GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 

2) HDD
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 

3) DVD
LG Electronics DH18NS60 bulk schwarz

4) Grafikkarte
4096MB Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX OC 
-> Ist die GTX 970 empfehlenswert? Oder doch lieber eine R9290X ?
    -> 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
        Ist die MSI eine bessere Wahl? Der Preisunterschied ist nicht allzu groß.

5) Netzteil
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 
-> Die 530 Watt solten ausreichen, oder?

6) RAM
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
-> Braucht man 16GB oder reichen 8GB vollkommen aus?

7) Prozessor
Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX
-> Da ních ihn nicht übertakte, sollte die K-Version nicht vonnöten sein. Also lieber den i5 4960?

 Gehäuse
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne 
-> Laut der Produktbeschreibung ist ein 120mm-Lüfter im Lieferumfang enthalten. Ich würde dann noch mindestens einen weiteren Lüfter dazu bestellen. Braucht man für eine gute Luftzirkulation  mehr als 2 Lüfter? Sollte ich den mitgelieferten Lüfter durch einen anderen ersetzen?

9) Kühler
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower 

10) Mainboard
Asus Z97-P Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel 
-> Hier habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, welches das richtige ist. 

So, das war meine Zusammenstellung. Geht die so in Ordnung? Ich freue mich über jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag. Wäre cool, wenn ihr diesen begründen könntet, damit ich weiß, wieso ich ausgerechnet diese Komponente ausgewählt habe.

Eine Frage zum Schluss: Kann man sich ans Selbst-Zusammenbauen wagen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Rückmeldungen!

Viele Grüße
WayZian


----------



## delaghetto (4. Juni 2015)

Ein kleiner tipp von mir in sachen Gehäuse !  Ich besitze eine Radeon R9 290 von ASUS mit Direct CU2 OC Kühler . Es ist bekannt das der Hawai Chip von  von der 290 die 90 Grad knackt ! 
Das hat er auch immer gemacht , sogar bis auf 94 Grad hoch . Gehäuse war ein Xigmatik Asgad 2 was sehr klein ist   , die GRAKA hat sehr knapp reingepasst mit ihrer 28 cm , vorne hat ein 140 reingepustet von Corsai und hinten oben ein 120 rausgepustet .
Das Netzteil wurde auch noch oben montiert was ja quatsch ist .
Ich war unzufrieden mit den Temps , anschließent hab ich mir örgendwann das Collermaster CM 690 3 Gehäuse gekauft  mit Kablemanagement ( 79 Euro )  . Ich habe die GRAKA Temp um 20 Grad reduziert ! und das bei Witcher 3 Ultra und Project Cars auch auf fast Ultra ^^ .
 Vorne hast du  ein 200 er Lüfter  der reinpustet , der ist beim kauf dabei .
Habe dann noch unten neben den Netzteil ein Lüfter montiert der hochpustet Richtung GRAKA , und oben 2 Lüfter die die Warme Luft herausbefördern  . Platz hast auch ohne ende im Gehäuse . 
Kenne das Shinobi gehäuse nicht , aber vielleicht solltest du ein bischen mehr Pulver ins Gehäuse stecken


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2015)

Das passt alles sehr gut. Die MSI gilt als Top-Karte, die Asus ist aber auch gut - kann man schwer sagen, welche die "bessere" Wahl wäre.

Bei der CPU: Nimm den Xeon E3-1231 v3, der kostet 100€ weniger als ein 4790K und ist an sich das gleiche wie ein i7-4770, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat. CPU-Kühler: der ist VIEL zu übertrieben, nur sinnvoll, wenn du übertakten willst. Ein leiser Kühler, wenn man nicht übertaktet, wäre zB der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO. 

Mainboard: zB das hier 62065 - Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3   das Asus hat halt nen Chipsatz, der zum Übertakten gedacht ist - schadet zwar nicht, ist aber auch nicht nötig.


----------



## WayZian (5. Juni 2015)

delaghetto schrieb:


> Kenne das Shinobi gehäuse nicht , aber vielleicht solltest du ein bischen mehr Pulver ins Gehäuse stecken



Vielen Dank für den Tipp, ich werde mich nochmal umschauen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das passt alles sehr gut. Die MSI gilt als Top-Karte, die Asus ist aber auch gut - kann man schwer sagen, welche die "bessere" Wahl wäre.
> 
> Bei der CPU: Nimm den Xeon E3-1231 v3, der kostet 100€ weniger als ein 4790K und ist an sich das gleiche wie ein i7-4770, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat. CPU-Kühler: der ist VIEL zu übertrieben, nur sinnvoll, wenn du übertakten willst. Ein leiser Kühler, wenn man nicht übertaktet, wäre zB der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO.
> 
> Mainboard: zB das hier 62065 - Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3   das Asus hat halt nen Chipsatz, der zum Übertakten gedacht ist - schadet zwar nicht, ist aber auch nicht nötig.



Ich denke, dass ich bei der Asus-GPU sowie dem Asus-Mainboard bleiben werde. 
Bezüglich des Xeon: Muss ich irgendetwas beachten, wenn ich diese CPU verwende? Auf jeden Fall ist es gut, dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit verbaut hat. Diese macht bei meinem Laptop nur Probleme.
Ich werde den bequiet-Kühler durch einen günstigeren ersetzen, danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2015)

Man sollte beim Xeon vlt. mal beim Boardhersteller nachsehen, ob die CPU wirklich supportet wird - es KANN vorkommen, dass es erst per BIOSupdate geht, aber an sich haben die Shops auch immer schon Boards mit einer der neuesten BIOS-Versionen auf Lager, die liegen da normalerweise nicht schon zig Monate rum


----------



## WayZian (5. Juni 2015)

Der Xeon ersetzt jetzt den i5.
Habe mich anschließend noch hier im Forum über ein passendes Mainboard informiert:
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 
Empfohlen wurde dieses, mit kleinem Unterschied zum HD3-Modell.
Auch dein empfohlener Kühler ist jetzt mit im Warenkorb, der jetzt folgendermaßen aussieht:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e19a84caaef7b4ae71d702fdfd1d63a58fb2189955
(liegt  bei knapp 1120, nur 9€ teurer als der Vorherige)

Hab mich allerdings noch nicht um ein neues Gehäuse bemüht.. werde mich jetzt nochmal ein bisschen informieren und dann diesen Post aktualisieren.

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2015)

Das Gehäuse ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr gutes, und die GTX 970 sind auch bei der Temperatur nicht so kritisch wie die AMD R9 290. Und selbst die: das KANN mit einem sehr guten Gehäuse dann halt was kühler und leiser werden, aber es wäre auch nicht schlimm, wenn die Karte heiß wird.


----------



## WayZian (6. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr gutes



Das gleiche hat meine Recherche auch ergeben, deshalb werde ich auch bei dem Modell bleiben. Es ist schöb schlicht und groß genug, da kann man denke ich wenig falsch machen.

Wie steht es mit dem Selbstzusammenbau? Ich hab ein bisschen Angst, dass ich ein Bauteil dabei schrotte. Kann man sich dran wagen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2015)

Man kann natürlich immer mal unglücklich irgendwo gegenstoßen oder so, oder per Schraubenzieher nen Kratzer auf dem Mainboard machen. Aber wenn man es in Ruhe und per Tutorial macht, kann man an sich nix kaputtmachen. Die Stromkabel bekommt man auch nur mit EXTREMER Gewalt falsch drauf, ansonsten passen die nur da, wo sie hingehören. 

Wichtig halt: unterm Board Abstandhalter-Schrauben hinmachen, aber nur da, wo das Board Löcher hat. Dann mit den Fixierschrauben das Board festmachen, aber nicht ZU feste - das Board soll halt nicht rumwackeln, das ist alles. Vor dem Board hinten beim Gehäuse das Slotblech fürs Board reinmachen (is beim Board dabei). RAM, CPU und Kühler am besten schon vorher aufs Board machen, dann das Board so ins Gehäuse setzen, dass zuerst der "Arsch" mit den ganzen USB/LAN-Port usw. genau zum Slotblech passt, dann schon Mal eine der Schrauben locker reindrehen, dann am besten erstmal die 4 Eckschrauben bis man dann alle hat, dann erst nach und an und am besten über Kreuz handfest drehen.


----------



## WayZian (6. Juni 2015)

Ich denke das werde ich hinbekommen. Zur Not kann ich ja immer noch zu einem Fachmann vor Ort gehen und ihn um Rat fragen. 
Sieht so aus, als wären alle Komponenten des PCs nun sorgfältig ausgewählt. Dann werde ich mich in einer Woche ans Bestellen machen.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, du hast mir echt extrem geholfen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2015)

kannst ja dann mal berichten.

Wichtig: vor dem Arbeiten und Auspacken der Bauteile immer erst Erden - also zB an einen blanken Wasserhahn packen.


----------



## WayZian (8. Juni 2015)

Klar, werde ich mit Vergnügen machen 

Das mit dem Erden hab ich in meinen Tutorials auch schon des Öfteren gesehen


----------

